# Watermark and other software question



## Toan&Bonnie (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone know a good free or maybe paid software to watermark and disable right options?

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2010)

Free - www.GIMP.org
http://www.bing.com/search?q=watermark+tutorials+using+GIMP&go=&form=QBRE&qs=n&sk=

Once you have designed the watermark file, you can use the free www.faststone.org resizer to add it to many photos in a batch process.

"disable right options." ? :scratch:

Does that mean, 'disable write options' or 'disable right click options'.

Disabling right click can be easily circumvented by taking a screen shot instead.

If someone wants your photo, they will find a way to steal it, and then either crop, or photoshop out your watermark.

Plan on your photos being stolen, because _online image theft is rampant_.

Be sure and kiss your photo goodby, as you put it on line.


----------



## Toan&Bonnie (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the info...sad tho...


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2010)

Sign of the times. Many think if it's on the Internet, it's free for the taking, when it's not.

The music industry has been fighting the same problem for years now, but has gotten a lot more attention regarding the problem.


----------



## rcfreak339 (Aug 2, 2010)

There is in fact a AWESOME software I use to watermark/re-size my pictures all the time with. It's called "FastStone Photoresizer" It's wonderful! Plus it's free!

http://www.faststone.org/download.htm


----------



## Orrin (Aug 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> Disabling right click can be easily circumvented by taking a screen shot instead.
> 
> If someone wants your photo, they will find a way to steal it, and then either crop, or photoshop out your watermark.
> 
> ...



The images are also stored in the users cache, which can be easily accessed if they are knowlegable about their system.

My gallery (click below) uses images that are small and low jpg quality.
The quality and size are OK to view the image, but difficult to use elsewhere
if they are taken.


----------



## mooney101 (Aug 26, 2010)

there really is no way to prevent downloading of images because you can always take a screen shot to work around it. So don't worry about it and just watermark your images and keep them low rez if you can. I recommend lightroom 3 for watermarking.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2010)

I say, "Worry about it." and take what steps you can to mitigate the possibilty of your photo being stolen.

To watermark with FastStone you first must create the watermark using either a raster or vector graphics application, and then import the watermark for FastStone to apply.

Lightroom 3 has a nifty watermarking capability, but it's primary use is as image database management software, and kind of expensive just for watermarking.


----------



## Semifusa (Feb 18, 2017)

KmH said:


> Free - www.GIMP.org
> watermark tutorials using GIMP - Bing=
> 
> Once you have designed the watermark file, you can use the free www.faststone.org resizer to add it to many photos in a batch process.



Thanks for the instructions (I noticed that it was already in 2010 but still very useful). I made my watermark on a simple PowerPoint sheet (more versatile in manipulation of the text), copied it to GIMP and saved it as a transparent background GIF. Then I opened FastStone, looked for the file on the watermark tab, put it in the image and saved it again. It worked perfectly.


----------

